# Weathertech vs Husky Liners



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Which floor liners do you guys run? I just picked up a new 2015 F150 and want to get floor liners to protect the carpet. Husky Liners are $180.00 and weathertech are $220.00. Price has me leaning towards Husky Liner, any reason to choose weathertech instead?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used Husky liners on 6 different vehicles. They're fine.

Don't know anything about Weathertechs.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I know one of them is a 100% US company if that matters to you, should say on their website.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've bought a bunch of the Weathertech product. Has fit great in all the vehicles used and like mentioned above...made in the USA.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Weather tech was the liner of choice when I was working at a dealership. Husky were always tossed when they came in on traded in vehicles. But I understand the huskys are better now than they used to be.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I ended up ordering the Husky Liners. Got them last week and so far have liked them. Haven't been in any dirty enough situations to really test out how well they will protect the floors. They seem to fit good and look nice. Come October we'll see how effective they really are.


----------

